# Buffer Box and a new blades



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2014)

This is the box I built around my buffer for added safety. The knifes are some I finished a week or so ago but haven't made sheaths for yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 29, 2014)

Those are some Great looking knives! You diffently have some lucky customers with those beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2014)

Robert - Those are outstanding. I like the box, but my buffer is my lathe. I'll have to come up with some form of adaptation. Its a great idea that makes complete sense. What is the wood on that first knife? Its amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 29, 2014)

Robert I really like the buffer box. I can clearly see why this would be a much safer area to work in. Great Idea!!! I also like that it keeps the compound from flying everywhere. Mine throws dust and threads everywhere.

Oh and the knives are top notch! I really like the buck eye burl and Ironwood knives. I have not made any knives with bolsters yet but its on my list. I have been collecting Axis horn that I want to start with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - Those are outstanding. I like the box, but my buffer is my lathe. I'll have to come up with some form of adaptation. Its a great idea that makes complete sense. What is the wood on that first knife? Its amazing!


That is some of the desert iron wood I bought at the blade show.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert I really like the buffer box. I can clearly see why this would be a much safer area to work in. Great Idea!!! I also like that it keeps the compound from flying everywhere. Mine throws dust and threads everywhere.
> 
> Oh and the knives are top notch! I really like the buck eye burl and Ironwood knives. I have not made any knives with bolsters yet but its on my list. I have been collecting Axis horn that I want to start with.


If you have a vacuum system you can hook it to the back the box to handle the dust problem. When you can, invest in a mini milling machine. It makes life a lot easier when making guards. Axis antler is usually very dense and makes good handle material. It's just not as textured as Sambar antler.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 29, 2014)

They are some really classy knives Robert.. I love that figured ironwood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 29, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> If you have a vacuum system you can hook it to the back the box to handle the dust problem. When you can, invest in a mini milling machine. It makes life a lot easier when making guards.


 
I am getting a vacuum system from a friend which will make things a little easier. I have been using the shop vac on equipment in the garage. I built a workbench on wheels that my KMG is mounted on. I do all my grinding and handle shaping outside. I will start researching the mini milling machine. Thanks for the tip.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 29, 2014)

As always, top notch work. You really mastered bolster work. Maybe some kind of tutorial. Something to pass on next generation. What is the last piece of antler?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 30, 2014)

Beauties ! The ironwood is exquisite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 30, 2014)

Molokai said:


> As always, top notch work. You really mastered bolster work. Maybe some kind of tutorial. Something to pass on next generation. What is the last piece of antler?


Yes, I should do a tutorial on guards. If computers weren't such a pain in the behind for me. The last piece of antler is sambar stag. If the color is not so good but the shape and texture is, I send them to Cullpepper handle material and have them oil dye them a amber color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Super nice knives Robert. Yep, a milling machine makes a lot of things easier. The cover for the grinder is a good idea.


----------

